# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Yaroslavl

## jpotter

I visited Yaroslavl- pretty.  Anyone have any thoughts on the city?

----------


## Dimitri

Amazing!!!!

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## detail

Dimitri, you'd better post thumbnails, given that ImageShack provided BB code for them too.

----------


## Rtyom

Somebody pays for the traffic.

----------


## Бармалей

Geez, why didn't you just go ahead and post a feature-length film of the city while you're at it?

----------


## Dimitri

> Somebody pays for the traffic.

 Ну могу только сказать, что это его проблемы 8)

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Somebody pays for the traffic.   Ну могу только сказать, что это его проблемы

 That's a rather idiotic thing to say.  ::  It's like saying if I sh*t in your front yard, it's your problem...

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Somebody pays for the traffic.   Ну могу только сказать, что это его проблемы    That's a rather idiotic thing to say.  It's like saying if I sh*t in your front yard, it's your problem...

 Нет. Это совершенно разные вещи.
Я ведь не плачу. Поэтому мне нет дела до того кто платит. Если у него нет денег на трафик - пусть не смотрит. 
Люди устраивают шикарные вечеринки и балы или тратят в день по 1000$ - а в то же время в Африке голодают дети. Но из-за этого они же не перестанут шикарно жить, правильно?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Geez, why didn't you just go ahead and post a feature-length film of the city while you're at it?

 Hey, they are great pictures! I would encourage lengthy feature films if it was possible! No dissing great pictures of Russian cities!

----------


## Бармалей

> Люди устраивают шикарные вечеринки и балы или тратят в день по 1000$ - а в то же время в Африке голодают дети. Но из-за этого они же не перестанут шикарно жить, правильно?

 Post deleted due to better judgment...

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley  Geez, why didn't you just go ahead and post a feature-length film of the city while you're at it?   Hey, they are great pictures! I would encourage lengthy feature films if it was possible! No dissing great pictures of Russian cities!

 Again deleted...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by Barmaley  Geez, why didn't you just go ahead and post a feature-length film of the city while you're at it?   Hey, they are great pictures! I would encourage lengthy feature films if it was possible! No dissing great pictures of Russian cities!   Again deleted...

   ::  Just discovered the delete button or what?   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Just discovered the delete button or what?

 It always seems to disappear?

----------


## kwatts59

Pretty pictures Dimitri.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Somebody pays for the traffic.   Ну могу только сказать, что это его проблемы    That's a rather idiotic thing to say.  It's like saying if I sh*t in your front yard, it's your problem...   Нет. Это совершенно разные вещи.
> Я ведь не плачу. Поэтому мне нет дела до того кто платит. Если у него нет денег на трафик - пусть не смотрит. 
> Люди устраивают шикарные вечеринки и балы или тратят в день по 1000$ - а в то же время в Африке голодают дети. Но из-за этого они же не перестанут шикарно жить, правильно?

 Гы, ты герой. Откуда мне знать, что тут до фига картинок? Я что, обязан каждого спрашивать, можно ли мне заходить в тот или другой топик? 
P.S. Остальные мысли по поводу потёр, воодушивившись примером Бармалея.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Somebody pays for the traffic.   Ну могу только сказать, что это его проблемы    That's a rather idiotic thing to say.  It's like saying if I sh*t in your front yard, it's your problem...   Нет. Это совершенно разные вещи.
> Я ведь не плачу. Поэтому мне нет дела до того кто платит. Если у него нет денег на трафик - пусть не смотрит. 
> Люди устраивают шикарные вечеринки и балы или тратят в день по 1000$ - а в то же время в Африке голодают дети. Но из-за этого они же не перестанут шикарно жить, правильно?   Гы, ты герой. Откуда мне знать, что тут до фига картинок? Я что, обязан каждого спрашивать, можно ли мне заходить в тот или другой топик? 
> P.S. Остальные мысли по поводу потёр, воодушивившись примером Бармалея.

 Ну согласись, что это только и только твои проблемы?

----------


## Dimitri

P.S. Бармалей,    

> Пожалуйста исправьте меня, юсер <MR>, если я допустил ошибки.

 Что такое "юсер <MR>" ?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Dimitri] 

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by "Rtyom":p9xet9aa  Somebody pays for the traffic.   Ну могу только сказать, что это его проблемы    That's a rather idiotic thing to say.  It's like saying if I sh*t in your front yard, it's your problem...   Нет. Это совершенно разные вещи.
> Я ведь не плачу. Поэтому мне нет дела до того кто платит. Если у него нет денег на трафик - пусть не смотрит. 
> Люди устраивают шикарные вечеринки и балы или тратят в день по 1000$ - а в то же время в Африке голодают дети. Но из-за этого они же не перестанут шикарно жить, правильно?   Гы, ты герой. Откуда мне знать, что тут до фига картинок? Я что, обязан каждого спрашивать, можно ли мне заходить в тот или другой топик? 
> P.S. Остальные мысли по поводу потёр, воодушивившись примером Бармалея.

 Ну согласись, что это только и только твои проблемы?[/quote :: 9xet9aa] 
Хорошо, пусть будут "проблемы". Но не я один такой буду, правда? Если ты всё так уравниваешь, то точно не задумываешься о других вещах.

----------


## Бармалей

Due to my wretched Russian skills, all I really get here is that there's friction. The thumbs-down icon can be found in the "view more emoticons" link below the faces when you post. юсер = user. MR = this website.

----------


## Lampada

> Due to my wretched Russian skills, all I really get here is that there's friction. The thumbs-down icon can be found in the "view more emoticons" link below the faces when you post. юсер = user. MR = this website.

 Да, ты прав:  возникло небольшое трение.    ::

----------


## Rtyom

Barmaley, it's more correct to write юзер.

----------


## Dimitri

> Due to my wretched Russian skills, all I really get here is that there's friction. The thumbs-down icon can be found in the "view more emoticons" link below the faces when you post. юсер = user. MR = this website.

 лучше будет так: 
Пожалуйста исправьте меня, мр. юзер, если я допустил ошибки.

----------


## Dimitri

[quote=Rtyom][quote=Dimitri] 

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by "Dimitri":rh07g6f3        Originally Posted by "Rtyom":rh07g6f3  Somebody pays for the traffic.   Ну могу только сказать, что это его проблемы    That's a rather idiotic thing to say.  It's like saying if I sh*t in your front yard, it's your problem...   Нет. Это совершенно разные вещи.
> Я ведь не плачу. Поэтому мне нет дела до того кто платит. Если у него нет денег на трафик - пусть не смотрит. 
> Люди устраивают шикарные вечеринки и балы или тратят в день по 1000$ - а в то же время в Африке голодают дети. Но из-за этого они же не перестанут шикарно жить, правильно?   Гы, ты герой. Откуда мне знать, что тут до фига картинок? Я что, обязан каждого спрашивать, можно ли мне заходить в тот или другой топик? 
> P.S. Остальные мысли по поводу потёр, воодушивившись примером Бармалея.

 Ну согласись, что это только и только твои проблемы?[/quote:rh07g6f3] 
Хорошо, пусть будут "проблемы". Но не я один такой буду, правда? Если ты всё так уравниваешь, то точно не задумываешься о других вещах.[/quote:rh07g6f3] 
Нет ну что, если у кого-то трафик есть, мне не постить ничего? глупо

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Dimitri][quote=Rtyom][quote=Dimitri] 

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by "Barmaley":3f6h9rf5        Originally Posted by "Dimitri":3f6h9rf5        Originally Posted by "Rtyom":3f6h9rf5  Somebody pays for the traffic.   Ну могу только сказать, что это его проблемы    That's a rather idiotic thing to say.  It's like saying if I sh*t in your front yard, it's your problem...   Нет. Это совершенно разные вещи.
> Я ведь не плачу. Поэтому мне нет дела до того кто платит. Если у него нет денег на трафик - пусть не смотрит. 
> Люди устраивают шикарные вечеринки и балы или тратят в день по 1000$ - а в то же время в Африке голодают дети. Но из-за этого они же не перестанут шикарно жить, правильно?   Гы, ты герой. Откуда мне знать, что тут до фига картинок? Я что, обязан каждого спрашивать, можно ли мне заходить в тот или другой топик? 
> P.S. Остальные мысли по поводу потёр, воодушивившись примером Бармалея.

 Ну согласись, что это только и только твои проблемы?[/quote:3f6h9rf5] 
Хорошо, пусть будут "проблемы". Но не я один такой буду, правда? Если ты всё так уравниваешь, то точно не задумываешься о других вещах.[/quote:3f6h9rf5] 
Нет ну что, если у кого-то трафик есть, мне не постить ничего? глупо[/quote:3f6h9rf5] 
Можно просто написать ссылки. Люди будут благодарны.  ::

----------


## Бармалей

Ага. Ю*З*ЕР! Спасибо, ребята.

----------


## Бармалей

> Можно просто написать ссылки.

 Точно.

----------


## Dimitri

[quote=Rtyom][quote=Dimitri][quote=Rtyom][quote=Dimitri] 

> Originally Posted by "Dimitri":3fw9nwre        Originally Posted by "Barmaley":3fw9nwre        Originally Posted by "Dimitri":3fw9nwre        Originally Posted by "Rtyom":3fw9nwre  Somebody pays for the traffic.   Ну могу только сказать, что это его проблемы 8)   That's a rather idiotic thing to say. :thumbdown: It's like saying if I sh*t in your front yard, it's your problem...   Нет. Это совершенно разные вещи.
> Я ведь не плачу. Поэтому мне нет дела до того кто платит. Если у него нет денег на трафик - пусть не смотрит. 
> Люди устраивают шикарные вечеринки и балы или тратят в день по 1000$ - а в то же время в Африке голодают дети. Но из-за этого они же не перестанут шикарно жить, правильно?   Гы, ты герой. Откуда мне знать, что тут до фига картинок? Я что, обязан каждого спрашивать, можно ли мне заходить в тот или другой топик? 
> P.S. Остальные мысли по поводу потёр, воодушивившись примером Бармалея.

 Ну согласись, что это только и только твои проблемы?[/quote:3fw9nwre] 
Хорошо, пусть будут "проблемы". Но не я один такой буду, правда? Если ты всё так уравниваешь, то точно не задумываешься о других вещах.[/quote:3fw9nwre] 
Нет ну что, если у кого-то трафик есть, мне не постить ничего? глупо[/quote:3fw9nwre] 
Можно просто написать ссылки. Люди будут благодарны. :)[/quote:3fw9nwre] 
Короче забей.. раз ты не внемлешь моим объяснениям, значит ты будешь думать по-своему, а я буду делать по-моему..
не будем разводить дискуссии на страницы ))

----------


## kwatts59

[quote=Dimitri][quote=Rtyom][quote=Dimitri][quote=Rtyom][quote=Dimitri] 

> Originally Posted by "Dimitri":wwmdx5e9        Originally Posted by "Barmaley":wwmdx5e9        Originally Posted by "Dimitri":wwmdx5e9        Originally Posted by "Rtyom":wwmdx5e9  Somebody pays for the traffic.   Ну могу только сказать, что это его проблемы    That's a rather idiotic thing to say.  It's like saying if I sh*t in your front yard, it's your problem...   Нет. Это совершенно разные вещи.
> Я ведь не плачу. Поэтому мне нет дела до того кто платит. Если у него нет денег на трафик - пусть не смотрит. 
> Люди устраивают шикарные вечеринки и балы или тратят в день по 1000$ - а в то же время в Африке голодают дети. Но из-за этого они же не перестанут шикарно жить, правильно?   Гы, ты герой. Откуда мне знать, что тут до фига картинок? Я что, обязан каждого спрашивать, можно ли мне заходить в тот или другой топик? 
> P.S. Остальные мысли по поводу потёр, воодушивившись примером Бармалея.

 Ну согласись, что это только и только твои проблемы?[/quote:wwmdx5e9] 
Хорошо, пусть будут "проблемы". Но не я один такой буду, правда? Если ты всё так уравниваешь, то точно не задумываешься о других вещах.[/quote:wwmdx5e9] 
Нет ну что, если у кого-то трафик есть, мне не постить ничего? глупо[/quote:wwmdx5e9] 
Можно просто написать ссылки. Люди будут благодарны.  :: [/quote:wwmdx5e9] 
Короче забей.. раз ты не внемлешь моим объяснениям, значит ты будешь думать по-своему, а я буду делать по-моему..
не будем разводить дискуссии на страницы ))[/quote:wwmdx5e9] 
Я согласен.  (I have no idea what are you guys arguing about, but I thought I should say something.)

----------


## Бармалей

> Я согласен.  (I have no idea what are you guys arguing about, but I thought I should say something.)

 Hehe. Yep. Me too for the most part. They're still just going on about the ethics of bandraping. I think Dmitri basically just said that there's not any point of arguing anymore, since Rtyom isn't going to change his opinion and Dmitri's not going to change his? In any case, for Pete's sake, quit quoting friggin' pages of quotes. Use that "delete" key!

----------


## Dimitri

> (I have no idea what are you guys arguing about, but I thought I should say something.)

   ::

----------


## detail

Dimitri: вот как правильно делать:  
Тогда никто не будет раздражаться. Пойми, что ты людям доставляешь неудобства. Я тоже оплачиваю инет за трафик и считаю свинством такие вот неожиданно выскакивающие картинки на форуме. Если запостить не полноразмерные фотографии, а превьюшки, всё будет в порядке: кто захочет - нажмёт, кто не захочет - тому не будет неудобств.

----------


## Dimitri

А как постить превьюшки?

----------


## detail

Если выкладываешь на imageshack, то вот:  http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/4258/untitled14dk.gif 
строка thumbnail, там код для форума, берёшь его, копируешь и картинка постится, как у меня.

----------


## Dimitri

Ок, но ничего не обещаю   ::

----------

